# window jamb & sill material?



## Tony R

primed pine for stools and aprons, clear pine for same if staining


----------



## ArtisanRemod

Take this for what it's worth, but I barely have to sand MDF edges cut with my TS55 Festool track saw. Perfect cuts every time.


----------



## ryanshull

I've always used clear pine, even when painting. MDF is for Walmart furniture lmo.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I never use pine or mdf. I rarely use poplar, most times my paint grade lumber is soft maple.


----------



## alby

Do you also use Azek for bathroom windows? 

I'm thinking there would be more issues where tile is present


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

alby said:


> Do you also use Azek for bathroom windows?
> 
> I'm thinking there would be more issues where tile is present


 I like PVC in the shower- bathroom and caulk in with sillycon.


----------



## EricBrancard

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like PVC in the shower- bathroom and caulk in with sillycon.


PVC is fine in a shower. I wouldn't caulk it with silicone, though.


----------



## Randy Bush

EricBrancard said:


> PVC is fine in a shower. I wouldn't caulk it with silicone, though.


What do you use to caulk that? Have always used bathroom silicone, but is there something better.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Randy Bush said:


> What do you use to caulk that? Have always used bathroom silicone, but is there something better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


We personally use OSI Quad when caulking PVC.


----------



## alby

EricBrancard said:


> PVC is fine in a shower. I wouldn't caulk it with silicone, though.


PVC for window trim is good.

But what about for the jamb that holds the window?

Every time I replace a window, I find that the jambs take a serious beating from the elements.

PVC might be an option but I'm concerned about seasonal movement, especially for bathrooms that have tile for trim.

I called technical help at Veranda. She said that Veranda is suitable for window jambs citing failure occurs at 225 degrees. But honestly, she sounds like a foreign help desk person from China. I prefer help desk from a tradesman.


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We personally use OSI Quad when caulking PVC.


OSI precautions against using Quad for interior applications. It is an exterior only product.

http://www.ositough.com/content/dam/uac/osi/master/PDFs/TDS/quad_tds.pdf

OSI makes H2U for interior applications.

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We personally use OSI Quad when caulking PVC.


I do for exterior work. Just have not for interior stuff. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> OSI precautions against using Quad for interior applications. It is an exterior only product.
> 
> http://www.ositough.com/content/dam/uac/osi/master/PDFs/TDS/quad_tds.pdf
> 
> OSI makes H2U for interior applications.
> 
> Tom


I wasn't paying attention to the context... We haven't used Quad inside.

Thanks.


----------



## EricBrancard

Silicone just doesn't go with PVC. Exterior would be Quad as XMB mentioned. Interior I would use some type of interior rated urethane caulk. Tower Tech is what I use for most caulking applications.


----------



## NJ Contractor

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Are you guys using primed and painted pine and poplar for parts that will be exposed to the elements? If so, 4 years tops, before it starts to rot.
> 
> Cypress, white oak, and elm are way better choices for exterior wood.
> 
> If just on the inside, knock yourself out.


Agreed, we use Azek or Kleer PVC trim outside most of the time. I have replaced a lot of exterior trim after only a few years. After it's painted you can't tell the difference.


----------

